# American appliances for sale



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

Just sold my Fleetwood Revolution and we have some 110v appliances to sell 1 x Rival crock pot (slow cooker ) 1x GE toaster 1xHamilton Beach grill (george foreman type) 1 x Hamilton Beach cordless Kettle 1 x Panasonic Iron and 1 x Bissell handy vacuum all in good clean condition £70 the lot ,collect in Cornwall or i can get a delivery price.


----------



## 99368 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Ian

I did try PM you, but don't think I did it right. Are they still available and if so, how much would it be to send them up to south west Scotland?

Look forward to hearing from you

Thanks!

Jen


----------

